# New to surrogacy



## hope76543 (Oct 9, 2021)

Hi

My partner and I have sadly had our 5th early MC using viable embryos. I can get pregnant through ivf but not stay pregnant - this latest protocol I had a lot of immune treatment and a hysteroscopy to address a Y shaped uterus.

We are now looking to progress to surrogacy. I would really appreciate any info people have, I have heard only that US and Greece are potentially the best options? We are based in the U.K.

We are both 46 yrs old now so time is really pressing for us.

Any advice or experience would be hugely appreciated.

Best wishes xx


----------



## Cainy (5 mo ago)

Hey 

I cant comment on this because I am not in the same situation as yourself - but I wanted to say thanks for sharing - and I hope that others who have similar experience can come forward and help or guide you. 

I am new to this chat as well and webpage - and so I am hoping all goes well with your search  xx


----------



## Anton (2 mo ago)

Hi

I can't even imagine how you feel. And unfortunately, I know that the issue of finding a surrogate in the UK is overly complicated and mostly impossible.

Many are successfully doing the process abroad. You can be matched with a surrogate immediately and the costs are lower and legal rights better than in UK. Even though she is not in the UK, you will have contact with your surrogate, get pictures and even video of the ultrasounds!
In this case, the necessity to physically leave the country will arise only once - when it is necessary to travel to meet your baby.

It is not an easy process in any country. Happy to walk you through step by step and answer any questions you may have here or email.

Stay hopeful.


----------

